# Backcountry Roadtrip



## geronimo (Jan 20, 2009)

i have a bunch of time to kill in the spring and am looking to do a back country skiing roadtrip. anyone have any suggestions on where to go... was thinking about colorado and the 10th mountain, utah, or the northwest. any advice and suggestions would be great. thanks

geronimo


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

*colorado is a great option!*

What part of the spring season are you talking about? April and May are my favorites for big mountain backcountry, but hut trips are usually better in Feb. and March. 10th mountain huts are great, but don't forget about the San Juan huts, Hinsdale Route Huts, or the Alfred A. Braun huts. There are some fantastic options out there, however booking one at this point in the season can be difficult - they are relatively popular. Any of the main mountain passes are good places to start for car supported backcountry. Wolf Creek Pass, Monarch Pass, Freemont Pass, Loveland Pass, and Berthoud Pass all have fantastic turns available a short walk from the parking lot. Hope this helps, have fun!


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Depends on when you're coming but if it is late enough for stable conditions you should DEFINITELY check out Red Mtn. Pass (near Ouray) and the Aspen Area. You could also cruise through the Front Range (get the book Front Range Descents). Check out skithe14ers.com for inspiration.

I'm totally guilty of whining about the quality of skiing in the I-70 corridor but it gets REALLY good in the spring.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I took off for two weeks a few years ago. We skied in the Wasatch, Ruby mtns in Nevada, Donner summit, Mt Thom and Italian pass near Bishop CA, and topped it off with an awesome powder ski of Shasta. Very memorable trip


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

bet eidlewies and other runs would be a good start on your trip south

areas in noroco and the ears are nice in the spring after the boat closes

anyone chime in on never summers or cameron?


----------



## brooks8970 (Jun 5, 2005)

I second ZGjethros advice. The rubies are supposedly incredible, empty, and on the way to the most reliable snowpack in the country: that of northern california. IMO, shasta isnt worth the drive. Lake Tahoe and the eastern sierra will keep you busy and driving distances, short. Check out mt tallac on the southwest shore of tahoe. Numerous hot springs are an added bonus on the eastside.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

brooks8970 said:


> I second ZGjethros advice. The rubies are supposedly incredible, empty, and on the way to the most reliable snowpack in the country: that of northern california. IMO, shasta isnt worth the drive. Lake Tahoe and the eastern sierra will keep you busy and driving distances, short. Check out mt tallac on the southwest shore of tahoe. Numerous hot springs are an added bonus on the eastside.


We tried Mt Talac also, but got lost in the fog not knowing the terrain. Around Mammoth there is good climbing in the Owen's river gorge. The Eastern sierra is almost on par with the French alps in my opinion. We did not see a soul there and had many big skis.


----------

